# bullet tumbling



## digger25 (Aug 24, 2009)

i have a cva optima pro shooting tc shockwave 250gr. 100 grtriple 7
at 100yds the bullet hits all over and looks like some are hittin sideways. went to 150 gr triple 7 and tumbling seems to have stopped but not grouping. i didn't have this with powerbelt245 gr bullets.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Go back and try shooting 80 gr. T7. work up in 5 gr. incerments.
Also swab between shots. Mine will group 2 shots then go wild after that.
You might have to even try a different sabot or even a different bullet. Thats part of the fun of a muzzle loader trying different things.

 Al


----------

